# Burton Ambush Boot Fail



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

What broke? the lace itself, the harness the lace is held by? If it was the lace itself did it actually break or did the knot just pop free? That happens a lot actually and you just have to retie the lace into a loop.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

It was the lace itself and it wasn't at the knot.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Any manufacturer, any product, some stuff will be faulty and break. Burton will get you sorted out contact them ASAP.


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

Honestly this isn't much worse than having any other shoe lace break... the solution? A new lace. Your title makes it sound like the boot was delamming or something.


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

How would you rate these boots before the incident?? Comfy? Fit true to size?? Break in well? Stiff? Soft? I'm looking at picking these up and would have to order them bc the local shop doesn't have any in stock. Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

I will say them fit true to size, comfortable after break in, it took about 4 or 5 days. Not stiff, but not too soft either. I do have a little heel lift issue with the ambush, but you can always get free j bar from burton rider service for free. And it is a light boots.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Sure the solution is a new lace. But a lace on snowboard boot is more critical than on a average shoe. It can end a day fast or at the very least make it sub par. Such as critical part should not have broken. I was able to tighten the boot up using just the speed zone lacing alone but the boot was not optimally tight as it should have been. Never the less these boots are great. Not too soft not too stiff. Comfy. I too however experienced some heal lift and fixed it with J bars. Good boot overall.


----------

